# 1952 "Modern" bath reno



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Thought you guys might like to see this old advertisement from _Hal Rogers Journal of Plumbing & Heating" _circa 1952:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

That was great, got any more?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have seen those fixtures before. I always get depressed when I see them. Did you do that remodel.:wheelchair:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

One thing is for certain. That old stuff lasted for generations. Nowadays it's all throwaway.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> One thing is for certain. That old stuff lasted for generations. Nowadays it's all throwaway.


No kidding! What caught my eye originally was the bathtub in the remodel. I replaced one identical to it in '98 (and it *was* a Dominion Standard!) Dang thing was like 400 lbs!



ChrisConnor said:


> That was great, got any more?


Actually yes. I was leafing through that magazine this afternoon, glad that I hadn't thrown it away. In 1990 I bought a bunch of stuff from a retired plumber and there were some gems like that thrown in.



The Cocky Whippersnapper we know and love as "Indie" said:


> Did you do that remodel.:wheelchair:


WATCHIT! :laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I still see the same sink and faucets here.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Miguel said:


> No kidding! What caught my eye originally was the bathtub in the remodel. I replaced one identical to it in '98 (and it *was* a Dominion Standard!) Dang thing was like 400 lbs!


Yes sir I have a pretty pink one I need to remove this year in my own bathroom. Plus matching pink toilet.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> I still see the same sink and faucets here.


Nope! They're different.
The lav faucets look like the early Crane dialese in the remodel. The original ones were simply deck mounted widespread.


----------



## niteowl (Mar 2, 2010)

those old tubs did weigh in at 400 lbs. most old plumbers had double hernias from putting them on their back and with a helper lifting and pushing they would climb the stairs to the second floor bathroom.unbelievable. in the 1980's i use to eat my lunch with one of these immortal souls-he taught me many things but the most useful was to think out of the box when you had to solve a problem-like when you could not find your plumbbob just use a 3/8'' nut tied to string.:thumbup:unfortuneatly he died from testical cancer at the young age of 58.he will be missed. i love that old stuff.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

OK, I see the same looking sink and faucets here:laughing:. Alot of 1950's bathrooms still here, I just remodeled mine a few years ago.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I wonder how many Toto's and Kohlers will be around in sixty years.

How many Delta or Moens will there be?

I know sure as heck that these plastic tubs ain't gonna make it.

Most tile jobs I see nowadays falls apart in ten years.

I think bic is the manufacturer of the modern world.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Not sure, Chris. Some of the acrylic stuff seems good but who knows after so many years. If you and I are around 60 years from now then I'm sure we won't care. 

Here's somemore! I also have an Allpriser book from the same era. Want to trim out that BT? Shown are list prices:


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> One thing is for certain. That old stuff lasted for generations. Nowadays it's all throwaway.


So true!!! I have a love-hate relationship with old plumbing


----------

